# My Noa Clinic Poland gyno surgery experience 21/11/17



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I have just arrived back to the UK after having gyno surgery at the Noa clinic in Poland.

From start to finish I can only say this is definitely the best decision I have ever made,

Adam Kalecinski did the surgery, and I can honestly say I am delighted with the outcome!

I will give a very brief summary from start to finish.

I contacted https://europesurgery.co.uk, who asked for some photos of my chest, a couple of days later after the photos had been seen by the surgeons I was told I was eligible for gyno surgery.

A selection of dates were given to me (all within 4 weeks of contacting) the next thing to do was to match up flights etc (but not book just yet).

After I told them I wanted the 21st Nov, Dave at Europesurgery went ahead and booked that date, then came back to me and said to book flights and send flight details to him, also he gave me a list of accommodation close to the clinic which could be booked via hotel.com or most other hotel booking sites, he also offered me a self catering apartment owned by himself at £30 per night or 150 Zloty, so £120 for the 4 nights (I was there 5 nights but 1 night you are in the clinic).

I opted for the self catering apartment, which is literally 5 minutes walk from the clinic (red arrow).

Payment for this is done while you are there.



















Flights were booked (Ryanair) which cost £95 return.

Airport parking booked at £40 for 5 days.

The day I arrived in Wroclaw, Anna (Taxi lady) was waiting for myself and two ladies who were also going to Noa, she dropped the ladies off first and then myself, she came up to the apartment and showed me all the basic ins and outs of the place.

She explained where the clinic was and off she went.

After unpacking, I walked down to Tesco's which is in the Magnolia shopping centre just behind the clinic, there I got some provisions for the week.

Tea/coffee sugar etc are already in the apartment.

The apartment has 4 individual locked rooms, a shared kitchen and bathroom, room 1 has its own bathroom so best to ask for this one if it's available, rooms 3 & 4 share a bathroom.

Room 2 is the cleaning lady's room, she doesn't live there. 
Each room has 2 x single beds, a wardobe and chest of drawers, a table and 2 chairs. 
A TV and DVD player, also most importantly decent wifi
Towels are provided, so are all personal wash items (shower gel, hand wash etc).
The kitchen has all items you could ever need for cooking, eating and drinking. 
A tall fridge freezer with individual room marked shelves is provided.

Also a small lounge area with a sofa and table are at the end of the kitchen area, above are storage cupboards with DVD's books and a small selection of board games/cards etc.
Whilst I was there for the 4 days, I only saw one other lady, who was basically only there for an hour before she was off to the clinic and I didn't see her again (she was having a face lift and needed to stay in the clinic a while after).
All in all the apartment is clean, warm and has everything you would need for your short stay in Wroclaw.

If you take your partner with you, they will love Magnolia park as there are 100's of shops inside, also KFC, Pizzahut, Starbucks etc.

I had my last meal around 9pm on the 20th, it was nil by mouth from this point on.










On the second day I had to at be at the clinic for 8am, upon arrival, I was amazed just how busy this place is, must have been 20 people in there, mostly British and female, Nose jobs are extremely popular!

The first thing I had to do was fill out some forms, secondly I had a consultation with the 3 surgeons, Adam, Wojciech and Marta.

Adam asked me to take my top off so he could have a look, he said as you stand infront of me I can't actually see anything, but on examining my chest he said that my glands were about the size of a pound coin, this was what I wanted removing as the leaner I got the more 'triangulated' my chest looked.

He said there would be no liposuction, just full gland removal, he also said he would be doing the surgery, I have to add at this point you can choose whoever you want to do the surgery, just let them know during this consultation, I would have had no reservations about any of them doing the surgery as they have all done 1000's of gyno ops, with years of experience each.

After the consultation I had to have a short psychiatric evaluation with Ewa (Adam's Sister).

I was fully open about my AAS use, to both Ewa and Adam.

At this point it was time to pay, I had taken cash (£1400 GBP) for the surgery and £20 for the blood test, I handed that over to the receptionist who put it through a counting machine, 2 minutes later she handed me a recept and that was it.

Blood test was done and then I was shown to my room by the receptionist, she said I was scheduled for surgery at 1pm (2 hours from then) and to have a shower and get into the gown.

Next the anaestheist came in and put the cannula in the back of my wrist, not pleasant I have to say but over in seconds, she then put a drip up to keep me hydrated.



















Next Adam came to see me and asked me to take the gown off, still had my underwear on at this time luckily, he marked two blue circles around my nipples and took a series of pictures from the front and side.

He asked if I had any questions, at this point I asked again about liposuction but he said there was no fatty tissue to remove just the gland tissue, he did say we do put about a 100mls of fluid in there to separate the gland from the muscle.

At this he said 10 minutes to surgery.

The operating theatre was opposite to my room, a nurse walked me to the theatre and asked me to remove my gown, at this point I was naked underneath and there must have been 10 people in the theatre mostly female, at this point I looked at the nurse and pointed out once the gown was removed my junk was going to be on full show, at this she covered my modesty with a green sheet.

I climbed onto the bed, which is shaped like a crucifix and they strapped my arms down to it, next the anaestheist said something about 'you're going to have a good sleep' put the gas mask on my face and that was it, I awoke back in my bed with just a corset around my chest.

No pain at all, just a bit groggy, so I went back to sleep for a bit.

The nurse came throughout the night, checking the dressings and looking for anything abnormal or fluid build up, she also gave me a sleeping tablet and changed my drip twice.

Eventually I was brought some food after 22 hours of nil by mouth, about 3 hours after surgery they bring you some water.

Apparently everyone gets the famous ham,cheese and bread and a cup of tea.










Next morning, Adam came to see me and checked my chest again, he said everything was fine and you are free to leave if you feel up to it, at that I was up and dressed in a flash.

I had to come back at 9am each morning for the dressings changings but other than a tiny amount of slight discomfort everything was great.

Before I left the clinic I opted to buy one of their compression vests at £60 GBP, Wojciech fitted it and explained it had to stop on for 6 weeks, even to sleep in.

That's it really, It went so smoothly, I urge anyone who has any cause for concern not to worry.

2 days after the surgery, I went to the clinic for the dressings changing, then walked an hour each way into the old town part of Wroclaw and visited the Christmas market in the square, which was huge.

The total cost for everything was just about exactly £1800 GBP.

Surgery £1400

Accommodation £120

Flights £95

Airport parking £40

Blood test £20

Compression vest £60

Food for week £30

Taxi back to airport (initial taxi there is free) 45 Zloty (£9) but I gave the taxi driver a 15 Zloty tip so came to £12.

I changed a £100 GBP into Zloty but only used £30 worth in the whole 5 days.

I had enough left to buy my Misses a nice big bottle of perfume in the Black Friday sale from the airport on the way home.

Once again I am over the moon with the results!

I honestly can't rate Noa highly enough.

Thanks to @swole troll for all the info he shared about his surgery via PM and here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301785-gyno-removal/?do=embed


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I wish you a speedy recovery !

All the best

x


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I wish you a speedy recovery !
> 
> All the best
> 
> x


 Thankyou,

Can't wait to get back training, should be able to do some light/high rep work in a couple of weeks.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Thankyou,
> 
> Can't wait to get back training, should be able to do some light/high rep work in a couple of weeks.


 You 'll be back in no time .

Glad everything went smoothly !


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

All the best with it mate

They gave me same shitty breakfast after starving me for 24 odd hours


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> All the best with it mate
> 
> They gave me same shitty breakfast after starving me for 24 odd hours


 I inhaled it!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Any before and after pics @Sparkey


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Any before and after pics @Sparkey


 Yes bud, but I'm going to keep them private.

I feel it's a very personal thing, and not for sharing on an open forum.

All I can say once again is, I'm more than delighted with the result.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Yes bud, but I'm going to keep them private.
> 
> I feel it's a very personal thing, and not for sharing on an open form.
> 
> All I can say once again is, I'm more than delighted with the result.


 Ah fair enough mate. Glad it went well for you though


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for this @Sparkey. Hoping to get mine done next year and yourself and @swole troll's posts on this have really boosted my confidence to go outside of the UK for surgery.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Thanks for this @Sparkey. Hoping to get mine done next year and yourself and @swole troll's posts on this have really boosted my confidence to go outside of the UK for surgery.


 yea youll be alright mate

its fa once youre out there

just treat it like a holiday

i was up and walking about the mall the day after


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> yea youll be alright mate
> 
> its fa once youre out there
> 
> ...


 Yeah man its a lot less daunting when you see others (who arent complete ****in idiots) going to do it too.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Just a quick update:

I've been using hirudoid cream which has been amazing, it got rid of all the bruising within 4 days !

I also put sudocrem antiseptic healing cream on the incision cuts and at 11 days after the op, the incisions are fully healed with no scabs.

Just trained chest tonight , it's 2 weeks tomorrow since I had op.

Done flat bench at about 40% usual and incline dumbells at about same.

Trained with vest off but put it straight back on after.

Felt great just doing something.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I'm suprised you don't have private health mate and got it done in this country


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

jake87 said:


> I'm suprised you don't have private health mate and got it done in this country


 My wife is a head of department at a local private hospital and looked into it for me, the best she could do, using her own discount was £4200.

I also have met the plastic surgeon who would have done the op at a few evening do's I've been to.

Problem is that this guy has probably only done, less than a hundred gyno op's and the guys in Poland have done thousands.

It was a bind being away from home, but from a cost and end result it was worth it.

I was back training again after only 15 days and only wore the vest for 2 full weeks.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> My wife is a head of department at a local private hospital and looked into it for me, the best she could do, using her own discount was £4200.
> 
> I also have met the plastic surgeon who would have done the op at a few evening do's I've been to.
> 
> ...


 Do you not have private health then? Whenever we've had something done the costs are covered by AXA


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

jake87 said:


> Do you not have private health then? Whenever we've had something done the costs are covered by AXA


 No paid for my own surgery.

Its classed as cosmetic surgery, which is why the NHS won't do it .


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Just a little update for anyone reading,

About 2-3 weeks after surgery I notice the build up of scar tissue under the nipples, quite a lot actually, more on the left side (my left) than the right.

The surgeons in Poland hadn't mentioned anything to me about massaging the area, but I already knew this had to be done from reading info online and @swole troll gyno log.

I have been massaging the area at least once a day, but to be honest it didn't seem to be doing anything.

Fast forward a few weeks and the wife kindly bought me a hand held massager for christmas, Reviber Zen Physio.

As I opened the box and realised what it was, I was like 'oh thanks love, it's just what I wanted' (I hadn't asked for one or even mentioned it for that matter).

But I have to say the thing is bloody amazing, massaging and foam rolling is something I just don't do, been using it everyday and it really is a great piece of kit.

Back to the scar tissue, after using the said above massager directly onto and around the nipples the scar tissue has almost fully gone, in fact I noticed a massive difference from the very first use.

I have to say it's not pleasant as the thing is quite powerful, and the scar tissue is still now at 9 weeks on, a little tender, but it's certainly doing the trick.

A must have for anyone who has gyno surgery in my opinion.

The Zen Physio is designed to give an unrivalled, affordable deep-tissue percussive massage. It has two speeds, two pairs of massage heads and far infrared to soothe away aches, pains and tension. Suitable for sports massage or a more gentle massage, it's the professional's choice for the home or clinic.

4 attachments/heads.

Variable intensity.

2 speed settings.

Suitable for use on all areas of the body.

Safety information: not to be used on the face or intimate areas.

Mains operated.

Manufacturer's 5 year parts and labour guarantee.

View attachment 148877


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Just caught up with this, glad to hear it all went as planned. My scar tissue is still here but is going very slowly (I had my surgery march 2016)

I stayed in apartments but about 10mins taxi ride away. I went out to a nearby shopping center and got lost literally. What was a 10min walk to there turned into a 45min walk back. I was shittin myself lol


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> Just caught up with this, glad to hear it all went as planned. My scar tissue is still here but is going very slowly (I had my surgery march 2016)
> 
> I stayed in apartments but about 10mins taxi ride away. I went out to a nearby shopping center and got lost literally. What was a 10min walk to there turned into a 45min walk back. I was shittin myself lol


 I bet my scar tissue has gone from 100% to 40% with just 4 direct messages to the area with the new hand held jobber.

Yeah looking back, the actual stay there was a PITA, I was there 5 days on my own, it's not a time I would want to spend again, but I'm so glad I did it.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

I stayed in the royal apartments I think it was and it's like in the middle of a ghetto :huh:

I took a wrong turn on the way back and it took me through an estate full of jiberish piss heads and plenty of homeless, I just kept thinking if I have to swing for one of these full on beggers I'll end up tearing my nipples lol

...but apart from that I enjoyed the 3 day break, couldn't wait to get back though, I went when it snowed and it was bloody cold man!!

You did well to get back into training after 2 weeks, I had a seroma at around week 3 onwards so delayed the healing some bit.

Best bang for buck as they say.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I somehow missed this log! Good info sparkey, as always :thumb


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Thanks for this @Sparkey. Hoping to get mine done next year and yourself and @swole troll's posts on this have really boosted my confidence to go outside of the UK for surgery.


 If you ever decide to get this done bud, give me a shout and I'll mail you my compression vest free, its all washed and just sat there, never going to need it again.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> If you ever decide to get this done bud, give me a shout and I'll mail you my compression vest free, its all washed and just sat there, never going to need it again.


 I'd take it...

if it was still dirty so I can furiously spunk myself into a coma while inhailing your excess body fluids/smells :thumbup1:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'd take it...
> 
> if it was still dirty so I can furiously spunk myself into a coma while inhailing your excess body fluids/smells :thumbup1:


 Damn....if only you'd let me know.

I can always wear it whilst doing cardio now I'm cutting.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Damn....if only you'd let me know.
> 
> I can always wear it whilst doing cardio now I'm cutting.


 Jealous. I got 18 days left of this bulk.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> If you ever decide to get this done bud, give me a shout and I'll mail you my compression vest free, its all washed and just sat there, never going to need it again.


 Thanks so much man  I appreciate it.

Im planning on hopefully doing this in Q4 this year, but may run over to next - having another child seems to be more expensive than the first :lol:


----------



## Leemarksmith (Apr 26, 2018)

Brilliant write up, only found this searching recently as it was Swoll's I originally found last year!

Currently laid in bed at the Boutique hotel which is just across from where you stayed and on the same side as the clinic! (About to set off for the final dressing change)

Mine was pretty much a play by play of yours but it was Marta that did mine, also when I asked do I need to remove my underwear she laughed and said the Op is up here not down there so your scenario still has me giggling!

Might do a review once home but fingers crossed best thing I ever did too (",)


----------



## gkbf76 (Apr 22, 2018)

Excellent info sparky. Much appreciated certainly by me and many on here. Will keep putting the pennies aside until later on in the year when I'll go for it. Can't wait to wear t-shirts with out standing with my arms folded to hide what's beneath.


----------

